# PEX pipes and expansion noises



## daisy821 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello, I live in a home that has PEX piping for all water pipes (PVC drains). As the weather has been getting colder I've noticed what I think are increased expansion/contraction noises in the PEX pipes in two locations in my home - kitchen and upstairs bathroom. The noise sounds like a clicking/dripping and only occurs after using hot water and gradually goes away over a 20-30 minute time period. My question is - are these type of expansion noises (if that's what it is - I don't have evidence of a leak anywhere) more common as the weather gets colder? In both cases the pipes are located in interior walls. I moved into the house in the spring and don't remember hearing these noises until the past month or so - as I said, coinciding with the weather getting colder. Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What you are hearing is the rubbing of the piping against the pipe hangers and clips, not the actual PEX.

I imagine that whoever originally installed the PEX, did not leave any slack in the lines.


----------



## Benplumbing (Oct 1, 2013)

Just went on a call like this the other day. it's probably not your PEX piping but your PVC piping that goes through stud plates that are drilled too small for the pipe going through it that is what is expanding due to the heat/hot water going through them and making noise.


----------



## Benplumbing (Oct 1, 2013)

Have somebody run hot water in the area that is making the noise and jump up in the attic/or basement and see if you can find the pipe / hole that is causing the problem


----------



## daisy821 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Any ideas why I'm hearing this more with the cold weather? Don't remember hearing it much if at all in spring/summer.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

daisy821 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Any ideas why I'm hearing this more with the cold weather? Don't remember hearing it much if at all in spring/summer.


Simple physics. You just stated that answer to your own question. We also gave answers to why it is happening.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

daisy821 said:


> Thanks for the replies. *Any ideas why I'm hearing this more with the cold weather? Don't remember hearing it much if at all in spring/summer*.


Ayuh,.... Wider temperature swings, causes more expansion/ contraction,...


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

your plumber probably drilled holes that were to small through floor and studs.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

To determine if the culprit be the supply or drain, outsource hot water to test the drain system.


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

+1. PVC drain rubbing against framing when expanding/contracting. Have the same thing going on at my place. Tell tale "clicking" sound.


----------

